
Tim Cook needs to take responsibility for Apple's battery scandal - kbumsik
http://www.businessinsider.com/tim-cook-needs-to-take-responsibility-for-apple-iphone-battery-scandal-2017-12
======
nickelbox
I understand why people are upset, but not why they are quite so upset. Apple
always felt like the company that you went to when you wanted good UX. Unlike
Android, they twist all the knobs for you, making tradeoffs like this so you
don't have to care.

Of course, making battery degradation more clear would have been nice, along
with some UI element explaining the impact as it gets worse.

